# Ersatz für Fox Alps 4



## werz (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer am meinem GT LTS (Baujahr 95). Nachdem der org. Dämpfer (Fox Alps) nicht mehr funktioniert. Habe ich einen Rock-Shox Super Deluxe besorgt. Der passt natürlich nicht rein. 
Was kann ich jetzt machen? Muß ich die Titan-Wippe tauschen? Geht das überhaupt, oder kann ich das mit dem Rock-Shox ganz vergessen?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß  Jörg


----------



## LTS-Spinner (21. Januar 2004)

Frach doch mal Joerhag, der hat nochn FOX APLS 5 in 145mm, paßt optimal in den Rahmen, die Buchsen hasse ja noch.... keine Bange, das paßt schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werz (21. Januar 2004)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde ihm eine Mail schicken. 
Wäre schade, wenn ich das Bike nicht mehr fahren könnte.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## differ (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Also ich hatte das gleiche problem, denn mein Super Deluxe war hinüber, aber ich habe bei Ebay vor einem Monat einen 2002-er SID XC Dämpfer in 135 mm Einbaulänge, was das orgina Mass ist, ergattert. Hat optimal gepasst!


----------



## GTdanni (22. Januar 2004)

Du hast beim STS nen anderen Dämpfer eingebaut? In die Trunionaufnahme oder wie haste das gemacht??? Hilf mir mal weiter oder stell mal ein Bild rein, Danke.


----------



## differ (23. Januar 2004)

Der Rahmen, in den ich den SID eingebaut habe ist Baujahr 96 also noch mit der Titanwippe. Genau genommen  ist es also ein LTS Thermoplast was ich  fahre. Ich habe mir jedoch den gleichen Rahmen wie deiner auch noch als Freeride aufgebaut und da kann ich dir nur den Tip geben, dass es ausser dem orginal Super Delux noch einen FOX Float Dämpfer gibt, der in diese sehr spezielle Aufmahme passt.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (16. März 2004)

differ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Also ich hatte das gleiche problem, denn mein Super Deluxe war hinüber, aber ich habe bei Ebay vor einem Monat einen 2002-er SID XC Dämpfer in 135 mm Einbaulänge, was das orgina Mass ist, ergattert. Hat optimal gepasst!


Hat jemand sowas zufällig abzugeben?


----------



## Gundi (9. April 2004)

Hallo Jörg,
hatte grad Dein Problem gelesen. Brauchst Du noch einen FoxAlps?
Ich habe da einen, den ich ca. 1 Jahr im LTS hatte.
Bei Interesse kannst Du Dich ja mal melden. ([email protected])
Ciao
Thomas


----------



## shamal07 (8. Februar 2007)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Frach doch mal Joerhag, der hat nochn FOX APLS 5 in 145mm, paßt optimal in den Rahmen, die Buchsen hasse ja noch.... keine Bange, das paßt schon!


Hallo,

habe einen defekten ALPS 4 Dämpfer vom Cannondale Super V. Wo kann ich den reparieren lassen oder wo bekomme ich einen neuen.
Ich bitte um Rat.


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2007)

du fragst im *GT *forum nach rat für ein *cannondale * ???
gewagt! aber wer wagt gewinnt - versuchs mal hier:

http://www.toxoholics.de/

offizielles fox service center.


----------

